
A Python bot that attends your online classes and meetings - sujaysathya
https://github.com/sujaysathya/bunk_bot
======
sujaysathya
the Bunk Bot is built on Python and its main purpose is to attend your online
meetings/classes for you.

This bot gets the meeting ID of your meeting from Google Docs (note: your
friend can upload this for you if you can't) and opens Google Meet and logs in
on your behalf.

It can use both Speech Recognition and Image Processing techniques to interact
with other people in the meeting.

Once the meeting is done, it closes the Google Chrome page and this process
continues every time you have an online class to attend.

